# What to do after too much grain?



## DiamondGoat (Feb 3, 2015)

One of my does got into the barley over night Tuesday. I didn't realize she gotten into it until she started with diareah Wednesday afternoon. I gave her a laxative to keep things moving out, but strangely she quit pooping then. After I took her temp last night she did finally go again and it was less runny. 

She's off feed but drinks a lot. Not down constantly, she kiddies Sunday afternoon and she gets up to feed the kids although I don't know how much she could have for them since she's not eating. 

Thursday morning she was grinding her teeth so I gave her Banamine. Last night while I was walking her I could hear her tummy sloshing so I pulled her water overnight. Still not eating this morning, but no tooth grinding. 

Temp have been in the 102.3-103.7 range.

Up to date on vaccinations 

I really need advice. I've never had this happen before and an out of my. Ind with worry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs C & D antitoxin.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's probably too late, sorry.... 

Give mega doses of C & D antitoxin, Penicillin, and maybe try some activated charcoal. 

If I ever have a feed room raid, all goats get a big dose of baking soda ASAP. If I think they've eaten a lot, they also get C &D antitoxin ASAP. The trick to treating enterotoxemia is catching it before it starts.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't pull the water. But give only hay, no grain.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> It's probably too late, sorry....
> 
> Give mega doses of C & D antitoxin, Penicillin, and maybe try some activated charcoal.
> 
> If I ever have a feed room raid, all goats get a big dose of baking soda ASAP. If I think they've eaten a lot, they also get C &D antitoxin ASAP. The trick to treating enterotoxemia is catching it before it starts.


I agree with this! 
With the sloshing, listen to her stomach, is it making a good rumbling noise? If not her rumen isn't working and dark beer is needed. Also long stems, ground up alfalfa pellets, oatmeal. Anything to go in there to make it work again except for grain! Probiotics/ yogurt with active cultures are good as well.
Don't take her water, dehydration will kill just as fast as anything else. Encourage her to drink as much as she can and keep a eye on her on being dehydrated. It can come on super fast with a sick goat. Do the skin pinch test, skin shouldn't stay tented it should snap back down. Keep a eye on her eyes, if there is a gap between the eye ball and the eye socket that means she REALLY needs fluids. It is so hard to get a goat rehydrated.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Would Gatorade help? Should the kids be supplemented to make things a little easier on her? Just some thoughts... Hope she improves soon, poor silly girl. I put a metal lid on the chickens' feed because my goats are so determined about getting in there. I was glad to hear about using baking soda as first aid for grain OD.

Good luck with her!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## DiamondGoat (Feb 3, 2015)

It took some time, but I found that if I took her outside she felt better and even started nibbling a bit of grass on our walks. Then gradually she started nibbling more and more hay. I put a salt block in for her when in noticed her not really eating the baking soda but licking the sides of the container. The salt really seemed to do stuff for her because she then perked up and really started eating. Yesterday I returned her and her kids to the herd (and her poo is back to pellets,)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She should have a good loose mineral.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad she's doing better  I agree, loose minerals are best.


----------

